

Collecting and plotting live data with Go - enneff
http://nf.id.au/collecting-and-plotting-live-data-with-golang

======
interesse
Is there a demo running somewhere?

~~~
enneff
If you watch the final 10 minutes of the referenced video, you can see it
there. There is no way I can run a demo continuously as it uses all the
resources of whatever machine it runs on.

